
Amazon please stop supporting Del Monte - rodcul
https://twitter.com/rodcul/status/513746989415030784
======
qohen
Not sure why @rodcul tweeted (and submitted) this -- or why it was up-voted --
his tweet links to an out-of-print publication on Amazon from...1978, i.e. 36
years ago.

And, to be clear, there wasn't any kidnapping -- the author of the publication
that @rodcul links to -- Robin Broad [0] -- has an article (from 1980), "Our
Children Are Being Kidnapped" [1] which would appear to cover similar ground
(the title is the same as that of the linked publication on Amazon). And it's
clear from the article that the kidnapping thing is the rural equivalent of an
urban legend:

 _The people of Bukidnon are talking. They whisper their stories to me--in
jeepneys riding, in rivers bathing, in fields plowing. One story is repeated
time and time again. it becomes their theme: "Our children are being
kidnapped," they say.

"Each night during the full moon, some disappear"._

Why? Supposedly because corporations building bridges have killed mermaids or
perhaps because they've built buildings disturbing the tree spirits or Imelda
Marcos angered the mermaids. The nature-gods demand sacrifices. Really --
Broad says she was told all of these things by different people.

 _" Is the tale true? On a literal level, perhaps not. But on a mythical
level, undoubtedly so. The people of Bukidnon are wise. They see what is
occurring around them. They see the destructions the corporations leave in
their wake--the ecological and human damage. They see the tremendous costs
associated with this form of development. They see the hard to their land, to
their families, to their whole way of life._

The stories that follow, about land-theft and the like, are unpleasant, but
are not about kidnapping children. And...they are from _decades ago_. Is there
any reason to think these are still issues today? (From what I can tell,
looking quickly, Google does not appear to think so).

[0]
[https://www.american.edu/sis/faculty/rbroad.cfm](https://www.american.edu/sis/faculty/rbroad.cfm)

[1] [https://www.american.edu/sis/faculty/upload/our-children-
are...](https://www.american.edu/sis/faculty/upload/our-children-are-being-
kidnapped.pdf)

(A PDF of the entire issue of the journal with this article can be found here:

[http://criticalasianstudies.org/assets/files/bcas/v12n03.pdf](http://criticalasianstudies.org/assets/files/bcas/v12n03.pdf)
)

